# [SOLVED] Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues



## gnannka (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm computer illiterate and have done all I can to try to resolve an issue. I have a Dell Latitude D610. It was having system issues so I contacted Dell to get the restore CD. I reinstall the OS and removed everything that was originally on the PC. 

When I tried to get online wirelessly the PC told me the driver was not installed. I followed the troubleshooting steps on the PC and have figured out that there is no adapter listed in the device manager. 

To compound the problem further I removed the Intel Software and reinstalled it using the drivers on Dells website and now the folder for Network Adapters is no longer in my device manager. 

To sum it up I want to be able to get online via a wireless connection and I seem to be making more mistakes than what I started out with. I have put in my service tag # on Dell.com and downloaded all of the drivers for this laptop but that didn't help at all. I tried going to Intel.com to download the drivers and software there but that didn't help either. At this point I don't know what all is missing or needed to resolve this issue. 

If this thread is in the wrong forum I apologize, there were a lot of sub forums on this forum to pick from and I wasn't sure if this was the right one. And FYI, I just had a baby so it may take me some time to reply to responses but I really need help getting this fixed it just hard to be online very long with a newborn. Thanks for the help.

Edit to add:
I read another thread of someone who had a similar issue and the below info was requested; hope this helps. 

Name [00000001] RAS Async Adapter
Adapter Type Not Available
Product Type RAS Async Adapter
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID Not Available
Last Reset 11/17/2011 4:06 PM
Index 1
Service Name AsyncMac
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled No
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address Not Available

Name [00000002] WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Adapter Type Not Available
Product Type WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID ROOT\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset 11/17/2011 4:06 PM
Index 2
Service Name Rasl2tp
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled No
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address Not Available
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 50.13 KB (51,328 bytes), 4/14/2008 12:00 AM)

Name [00000003] WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Adapter Type Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID ROOT\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset 11/17/2011 4:06 PM
Index 3
Service Name PptpMiniport
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled No
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address 50:50:54:50:30:30
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspptp.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 47.25 KB (48,384 bytes), 4/14/2008 12:00 AM)

Name [00000004] WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Adapter Type Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID ROOT\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset 11/17/2011 4:06 PM
Index 4
Service Name RasPppoe
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled No
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address 33:50:6F:45:30:30
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspppoe.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 40.50 KB (41,472 bytes), 4/14/2008 12:00 AM)

Name [00000005] Direct Parallel
Adapter Type Not Available
Product Type Direct Parallel
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID ROOT\MS_PTIMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset 11/17/2011 4:06 PM
Index 5
Service Name Raspti
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled No
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address Not Available
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspti.sys (5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148), 16.13 KB (16,512 bytes), 4/14/2008 12:00 AM)

Name [00000006] WAN Miniport (IP)
Adapter Type Not Available
Product Type WAN Miniport (IP)
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID ROOT\MS_NDISWANIP\0000
Last Reset 11/17/2011 4:06 PM
Index 6
Service Name NdisWan
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled No
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address Not Available
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 89.38 KB (91,520 bytes), 4/14/2008 12:00 AM)

Name [00000007] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type Ethernet 802.3
Product Type Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0000
Last Reset 11/17/2011 4:06 PM
Index 7
Service Name 
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled No
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address F2:26:20:52:41:53
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 4/14/2008 12:00 AM)

Name [00000008] Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller
Adapter Type Not Available
Product Type Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID Not Available
Last Reset 11/17/2011 4:06 PM
Index 8
Service Name b57w2k
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled Yes
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address Not Available

Name [00000009] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type Not Available
Product Type Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0001
Last Reset 11/17/2011 4:06 PM
Index 9
Service Name 
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled No
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address Not Available
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 4/14/2008 12:00 AM)


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

Check Device Manager. Are there any listing under "Other Devices"?

All drivers should be provided on the Dell Support Site. You shouldn't need to download from Intel.


----------



## gnannka (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

No "others" listed.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

Enable Hidden Device in Device Manager? Are there any devices showing problems?


----------



## gnannka (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

Yes, there were hidden devices. And the Network adapters list is now showing. It shows:

Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller 
Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Direct Parallel
WAN Miniport (IP)
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
WAN Miniport (L2TP)
WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
WAN Miniport (PPTP)

I'm getting the following pop ups as well:

"The initialization of the PSD access failed - this may be because the TPM component on your PC is disabled, uninstalled or is not functioning correctly."

"An Security Platform Services connection failed. (oxe0283103)"

Other than that IDK how to tell if any of the devices are showing problems??


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

Try reinstalling the Chipset driver, followed by the network adaptor driver . . the intell driver may have gummed things up


----------



## gnannka (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

Do I need to uninstall or delete something before I try that?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

You shoud be able to download from dell and install both


----------



## gnannka (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

I did what you suggested Old Rich... I used the drivers listed on Dell (Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States])

I redid R99394 and R257684 in the order you suggested. 

Now it says, "No supported WiFi adapters are available in the system"


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

Be sure the wifi is turned on, then please post a screensot of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor section expanded to show all. See the link in my signature for how to post a screenshot


----------



## gnannka (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

I can't enable the Wifi, that option is grayed out. I attached a screen shot of that as well.

What's weird is the image for the WiFi in the tool bar looks odd. It should look like 4 green bars, you see in the screen shot that it doesn't look like this:










Instead it now looks more like this:









I noticed this after I first attempted to reinstall the OS but I have no idea why it's changed images. Hope you also find that info helpful.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

Look in BIOS to see if the wireless has been disabled . . otherwise, it might have failied


----------



## gnannka (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

How do I do that?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

Whne you first press the power button look for a prompt to "Press ??? to enter Setup" . . do that and you will be in BIOS


----------



## gnannka (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

Ok, in the BIOS I'm not sure what I'm looking for but I went to Wireless > Wireless Control and it says "Off" "Application" and "Fn+F2/App" at the top. The "Fn+F2/App" is gray. Underneath that it says "Off= The wireless devices are off and can't be enabled" "Application = The wireless devices can be turned on and off by an application such as quickset. The <Fn+F2> hotkey will not work." "Fn+F2/App = The wireless devices can be turned on and off by an application such as quickset or by using the <Fn+F2> hotkey. 

Then I look at Wireless>Wireless Devices and it says "Off" and "On" at the top. "Off" is in gray. Underneath that it says "This field allows you to control whether wireless devices are on when the operation system loads. The setting of this field can be changed inside the operating system by an application such as Quick set or by the <Fn+F2> hotkey. I changed this section to "On" while in the BIOS menu saved and rebooted.

It still says ""No supported WiFi adapters are available in the system" and I can't enable the radio because it's grayed out.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

What kind of system problems were you having that led you to reinstall? . . Try setting the BIOS to defaults then see if the wireless is working.

You can try installaing the Notebook System software, but I don;t lrecall that helping this problem


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

Dang . . Dell site is down right now . .


----------



## gnannka (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*



Old Rich said:


> What kind of system problems were you having that led you to reinstall? . . Try setting the BIOS to defaults then see if the wireless is working.



It kept getting blue screen errors...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

Try the Notebook System Software . . it might help manage the wireless adaptro

Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]


----------



## gnannka (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

No luck


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

I think I would start over with a fresh install . . this time, install the Notebook system first, chipset second and wireless card drivers third


----------



## gnannka (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

Ok, I will have to work on it tomorrow. I will let you know if it worked or not. Thanks for the help up to this point!


----------



## gnannka (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

I did the reinstall of the OS and installed the drivers in the order you suggested... it didn't work. It still says the driver is not installed.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

Can you post a screenshot of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor group expanded? See the link in my signature for how


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

try using this 
Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]


----------



## gnannka (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

Here's the screen shot requested. There's now an "other" that wasn't there before but I don't know what it is. It also won't install because it can't find the necessary software. I connected to the internet directly via ethernet cord but it still couldn't find the software. I still can't get online wirelessly.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

The "Other" looks like the Wireless Adaptor . . at this point I would assume it has failed and replace it.


----------



## gnannka (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

Is that something I could do myself or would I have to pay some repair shop to do it? Is it even cost effective? I bought the laptop 2nd hand and don't want to invest too much money in to it.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

You ca ncheck Ebay for a replacement . . but be sure the vendor is reputable. It's pretty easy to replace . . check the Dell support site for the instructions.

. . or buy something like this that does not have to be installed:

Newegg.com - TRENDnet TEW-648UBM Micro Wireless N Adapter IEEE 802.11b/g, IEEE 802.11n Draft 2.0 USB 2.0 Up to 150Mbps Wireless Data Rates 64/128-bit WEP, WPA/WPA2-RADIUS, WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK, WPS


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

at this point I would just go to new egg and pick up a usb adapter 

Newegg.com - Rosewill RNX-G1 Wireless Black Dongle w/ External 2dBi SMA Antenna IEEE 802.11b/g A-Type USB 2.0 Up to 54Mbps Wireless Data Rates 64/128bit WEP, WPA, WPA2, 802.1x and 802.11i


----------



## gnannka (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Dell Latitude D610 - Wireless Driver Issues*

Sorry for the delay, I wanted to buy the new card to make sure it worked before posting again. You were both correct, I needed a new card and everything is working fine now. Thank you all for the support.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Glad you got it going . . Thanks for posting back with the solution


----------



## trafficking (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry to resurrect an old topic, but I had the exact same problem and recently solved it without buying a new Wifi adapter.

The problem I encountered is that after installing the correct driver software, the Wifi adapter defaulted to an "Off" state resulting in the same issues mentioned above. The keyboard shortcut to enable your Wifi adapter is "Fn + F2" After turning it on, everything worked fine.


----------

